# Looks like i'll be joining the Other Marques......



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

As & When [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

http://www.autoblog.com/entry/1234000627033030/


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

> Expect the Caymanâ€™s price to fall between the Boxster S and the 911.


Is that about Â£45-50k?

With those looks, I fear there may be a few unhappy 997 owners out there :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You may not be the only one 

When is expected deliveryin the UK/waiting times?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just spoken to Chapelgate, they reckon they'll have full specs/prices by end April, car will be in the showrooms by the end of the year.

expected to be Â£44k max


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, 44k max plus 10-15k of options :lol:

looks good, but it it enough over a used Boxster S?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

There is a Club Sport in the mill already..

Rumors show 305 HP, no frills (ac, seat heat, etc) Lightweight body panels, the lot.

I would place an order right now...If I didn't have a P already.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

This is a really weird move by Porsche IMO.

I thought they delibrately keep the power lower on Boxster S's (than 911's) because higher power could damage the 911 market. And originally I thought the 'hardtop boxster' was going to be slightly cheaper than the boxster.

And now they release a car that nearly has the power of the 911, looks very like a 911 and is about 15k less.

Am I missing something?

Damian


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure that this is not the Cayman - there are still no decent pictures of the car out there - just test mules which basically look very much like a Boxster with the 911's rear headlights.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

raven said:


> I'm sure that this is not the Cayman - there are still no decent pictures of the car out there - just test mules which basically look very much like a Boxster with the 911's rear headlights.


http://www.autowereld.com/nieuwsbericht.asp?artikel=1746&pa=&fr=1

:?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that this is not the Cayman - there are still no decent pictures of the car out there - just test mules which basically look very much like a Boxster with the 911's rear headlights.
> ...


My German is not very good, but I'm assuming these are not official pics? Presumably a Photoshop job - the bottom pic says Boxster S on the back :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

There are pictures of the real thing, a select few have seen them at some OPC's...digimeisTTer's link is pretty much it.

Certainly agree that Porsche have given themselves a marketing nightmare with the positioning of the Cayman and I can only see it hurting entry level 997 sales

If it comes in at the expected Â£45k and you forgo the options (or at least select very carefully) it'll be one lovely bargain.
I do fear it will ruffle the feathers of those who bought 997's though.

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> There are pictures of the real thing,


The "real thing" with "Boxster S" on the back? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> The "real thing" with "Boxster S" on the back?


Umm, that's not quite what I said!

My saying there are pics of the real thing within some OPC's and "digimeisTTer's link is pretty much it" doesn't mean that the pic IS it! 

Would put money on it being very, very close though :wink:

Dave


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i am looking forward to it! it looks fab! but still a junior 911


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i am looking forward to it! it looks fab! but still a junior 911


Exactly!  

Lovely motor Dr P. BTW


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking forward to it! it looks fab! but still a junior 911
> ...


Stripped out Club Sport version or Fat Coupe?

I think it will be the best handling car in the Porsche range, given it's rigid body and superior weight distribution to the 997. Surely the marketing folk will insist on power limitations and stick with the 3.2 or maybe 996 3.4 flat six motor. With the 3.8 lump ie the 997 power train, it would surely be a 'better' car than the 997.

The proportions and wheelbase look good though. It could be a smart buy to get yer name down for an early shipment and run it for <1 year before supply catches up with demand. This usually happens with most new Porsch models. The Boxster is still lowest depreciating car on sale over 3 years according to one of the lease cos mssives the other week.

Nice choice Digi.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The Cayman will be a fantastic car and will probably be close to 997 on performance, if not better. However, there is no way that this will be a bargain - it just doesn't make commercial sense - I think it will be over Â£50k or at least well over with a few key options such as PASM and sport chrono. As I said earlier, I think Porsche are trying to phase out the 911 "engine behind the rear wheels" design and this Cayman will ultimately become the new flagship model. There is so much sentiment behind the 911 name / layout however that it will take a while to do this - a lot of people who have always wanted a 911 will think about a Cayman, but will then think "for another Â£5k I can get the 911" and get the 911.

Garyc - I've now clocked up 2,500 miles on my Carrera S and not once have the words "fat coupe" crossed my mind... :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking forward to it! it looks fab! but still a junior 911
> ...


cheers


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

threads like this make me wish I was rich.... 

*mental note to self.... buy TWO lotto tickets tonight*
:roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


Your German is not very good? :lol: :lol: I agree with this as the text is in Dutch. :lol:


----------

